# flying kisses



## LWB

Per piacere, "flying kisses" in Italiano? Grazie.


----------



## fran06

LWB said:
			
		

> Per piacere, "flying kisses" in Italiano? Grazie.


 
Ciao!
_Letteralmente è :Baci volanti  _
More context would be useful.

Ciao


----------



## LWB

Ciao fran06,
I would like to write "Flying Kisses" in Italian on a children's t-shirt. Should I use "Baci Volanti"?

Grazie,
LWB


----------



## fox71

Se vuoi essere più alla moda, scrivi "baci e abbracci"...


----------



## fran06

Fox71 I don't think that _baci e abbracci_ would be appropriate on a children's t-shirt ( or better, to say what _flying kisses_ wants to express) but I may be wrong...
I would actually leave it as _baci volanti._ It's funny and gives the idea.

I hope it helps LWB...I like it like that but it's up to you.
Ciao
Fran


----------



## DanyD

"Is "flying kisses" something idiomatic or are they just flying kisses?


----------



## fox71

fran06 said:
			
		

> Fox71 I don't think that _baci e abbracci_ would be appropriate on a children's t-shirt ( or better, to say what _flying kisses_ wants to express) but I may be wrong...
> I would actually leave it as _baci volanti._ It's funny and gives the idea.
> 
> I hope it helps LWB...I like it like that but it's up to you.
> Ciao
> Fran


 
Era una battuta, visto che è una marca...


----------



## fran06

fox71 said:
			
		

> Era una battuta, visto che è una marca...


 
Sorry, I didn't understand it...

Hihihi


----------



## victoria luz

Penso che i flying kisses siano quelli che si mandano con la manina...avete presente?  Il gesto che si insegna ai bimbi - punta delle dita sulle labbra e poi in direzione del ricevente. O la versione che io preferisco, depositare un bacio sulle dita e poi "soffiarlo via" nella giusta direzione so it flies better .

Ma come si chiamano?


----------



## DanyD

Non credo abbiano un nome, ma se il significato è quello allora "baci volanti" va bene.


----------



## fran06

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Penso che i flying kisses siano quelli che si mandano con la manina...avete presente? Il gesto che si insegna ai bimbi - punta delle dita sulle labbra e poi in direzione del ricevente. O la versione che io preferisco, depositare un bacio sulle dita e poi "soffiarlo via" nella giusta direzione so it flies better .
> 
> Ma come si chiamano?


 

E' proprio quello che ho pensato io....una cosa dolce e divertente.
Ma non credo che ci sia un nome in italiano per definire questa azione....


----------



## mgalasso

How about:

baci tra le nuvole


----------



## LWB

Mi dispiace, parlo un piccolo Italiano. Per piacere, scriviamo in Inglese 

Si, "flying kisses" is when you kiss your hand and then you blow it to a person.



Grazie!


----------



## fran06

Hello everyone..
What about _baci alati._
Try to imagine a mouth with wings flying around...
_Baci Volanti_, _Baci alati_ or....any suggestion?

Ciao


----------



## victoria luz

Nothing that conveys the meaning of the English expression. 

Just to make up something that sounds nice and cute, I'd say _"Baci al _
_Volo"_

_BTW, what's it with the children's shirts? Is the old good "Non baciatemi" definitely out of fashion?_


----------



## You little ripper!

_Baci volanti_ has many listings on Google.


----------



## Dobean

I always called them "baci in aria"...


----------



## LWB

Mille grazie, everyone...I finally decided to use Fran's idea- "baci volanti". (Fran, you've been so kind and diligent!)

Because I have an internet shirt store, I like the fact that google lists "baci volanti", thank you for the information Charles Costante! 

Dobean, I love "baci in aria" as well...I may use this on a future shirt!


----------



## You little ripper!

> Because I have an internet shirt store, I like the fact that google lists "baci volanti", thank you for the information Charles Costante!


You're welcome.


----------



## emma1968

fran06 said:
			
		

> E' proprio quello che ho pensato io....una cosa dolce e divertente.
> Ma non credo che ci sia un nome in italiano per definire questa azione....


Effettivamente  non usiamo il termine "baci volanti"  diciamo semplicemente:"buttami un bacio"  il fatto che sia volante è implicito nel verbo "buttare"

Indeed, we don't use the term "baci volanti" we simply say "buttami un bacio" the fact that it is a flying one is implied in the verb "buttare"


----------



## AlexanderBB

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Effettivamente non usiamo il termine "baci volanti" diciamo semplicemente:"buttami un bacio" il fatto che sia volante è implicito nel verbo "buttare"
> 
> Indeed, we don't use the term "baci volanti" we simply say "buttami un bacio" the fact that it is a flying one is implied in the verb "buttare"


 
Ciao Emma,
scusami ma veramente io "buttami un bacio" non lo ho mai sentito.
Sono emiliano.... e neanche un paio di miei amici, uno di milano e l'altro di Foggia hanno mai sentito questo modo di dire. 
Per quel tipo di baci si dice "mandami un bacio"... su una lettera ci puoi scrivere "ti mando tanti baci" ma ti "butto......"
scusami non voglio sembrare antipatico ma potrebbe essere forviante il tuo termine.

Hugs,
Alex


----------



## Alfry

Di contro io ho sentito "buttami un bacio", non spessissimo, ma lo ho sentito e lo capisco perfettamente.

Ho anche sentito spesso tirami, lanciami, gettami un bacio.

Concordo sul fatto che "mandami un bacio" sia il più usato ma farebbe perdere la forza dell'intenzione di voler "sparare"  il bacio.

Non dimentichiamo che il fatto che non lo si sia sentito non vuol dire che non esista o non lo si possa dire


----------



## fox71

D'accordo con Alfry, "buttami un bacio" non sarà usato tanto spesso come "mandami un bacio", ma non credo sia sbagliato...


----------



## AlexanderBB

Alfry said:
			
		

> Di contro io ho sentito "buttami un bacio", non spessissimo, ma lo ho sentito e lo capisco perfettamente.
> 
> Ho anche sentito spesso tirami, lanciami, gettami un bacio.
> 
> Concordo sul fatto che "mandami un bacio" sia il più usato ma farebbe perdere la forza dell'intenzione di voler "sparare"  il bacio.
> 
> *Non dimentichiamo che il fatto che non lo si sia sentito non vuol dire che non esista o non lo si possa dire*


 
Verissimo!
Pero' se questo viene usato (anche se da quello che mi dici, non e' questo il caso)
solamente in paese di 50 abitanti... io dico solo che sembra quasi italiano dialettale...!

E poi il gesto e' dolce.... il bacio si soffia via, mica viene sparato con un 44 magnum!!!! :->  (pero' sarebbe un bel termine che dici... baby, shot me a kiss!)


----------



## AlexanderBB

fox71 said:
			
		

> D'accordo con Alfry, "buttami un bacio" non sarà usato tanto spesso come "mandami un bacio", ma non credo sia sbagliato...


Emma e' toscana... tu sei toscano.... !
a parte gli scherzi, sono quelle cose strane... io non lo ho mai mai sentito.
Ho chiesto anche ad un mio amico di bologna e "nisba".......
Cmq, voglio chiarire, sono intervenuto solo perche' non lo avevo mai sentito (ho 30 anni ma non si impara mai abbastanza), ma questo non vuol dire che il termine e' brutto o altro... anzi domani lo uso con la mia ragazza!

Ciao,
Alex


----------



## Alfry

Si, ma una cosa è una frase scritta ed un'altra cosa è una frase detta in situazioni particolari:

Padre alla figlia: Sparami un bel bacione sulla guancia, mascalzona.

Un ragazzo alla propria ragazza parlandosi al balcone: Lanciami un bacino prima di rientrare (wink)

La parola serve per comunicare, e la comunicazione coinvolge altre cose oltre che le semplici parole.

Se vuoi esprimere un concetto strano a volte devi ricorrere a parole strane ma, non per questo, illecite.

edit: Scusate l'off-topic


----------



## fox71

Sì, ma Alfry non è toscano...


----------



## AlexanderBB

fox71 said:
			
		

> Sì, ma Alfry non è toscano...


 
Vi devo ballare un Tip-Tap?!?!?   

Cmq, stando a lui chi ha posto la domanda poteva prendere un verbo a caso dal dizionario italiano...... (I'm kidding!!!! :->)
(Ti fiondo un bacio, ti scaravento un bacio, ti sputo un bacio, ti catapulto un bacio, ti cecchino con un bacio etc....)

Io ho solo detto e lo ripeto, che a livello Italiano c'e' un termine usato da tutti "Mandare baci".

Scuasate per l'incomprensione
( e per l'off-topic)

Ciao, Alex


----------



## emma1968

Alfry said:
			
		

> Si, ma una cosa è una frase scritta ed un'altra cosa è una frase detta in situazioni particolari:
> 
> Padre alla figlia: Sparami un bel bacione sulla guancia, mascalzona.
> 
> Un ragazzo alla propria ragazza parlandosi al balcone: Lanciami un bacino prima di rientrare (wink)
> 
> La parola serve per comunicare, e la comunicazione coinvolge altre cose oltre che le semplici parole.
> 
> Se vuoi esprimere un concetto strano a volte devi ricorrere a parole strane ma, non per questo, illecite.
> 
> edit: Scusate l'off-topic


Sono pienamente d'accordo con Alfry e visto che mi ha sostenuto alla perfezione  non devo aggiungere altro



Edit: comunque potrebbe anche essere un modo dialettale, ma quando mi trovo di fronte mia nipote non mi viene di dire " mandami un bacio" ma " buttami un bacio"


----------



## Elisa68

Neanche io ho mai sentito "buttami un bacio" ad essere sincera. 
A Roma si sente spesso _mandami un bacio_ o _tirami un bacio_, ma non posso che essere d'accordo con Alfry ed aggiungere che, soprattutto quando si parla di emozioni, le parole non sono mai troppe! 

BTW Alexander, penso che d'ora in poi usero': _ti catapulto un bacio. _


----------

